# Ricky Rubio to sign with adidas



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Ricky Rubio and German company Adidas could have closed one of the most lucrative sponsorship contracts in sports history. As reported in the web tubasket.com, Catalan Nike will be a man of the three stripes for $ 240 million (193 million) over the next 14 years.
> 
> It would become so, the third highest paid for this brand in the NBA. Only mega stars Howard and Rose would get more than the base 21.
> 
> ...


http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fecodiario.eleconomista.es%2Ffutbol%2Fnoticias%2F3959781%2F05%2F12%2FAdidas-ficha-a-Ricky-Rubio-y-lo-convierte-en-su-tercer-mejor-pagado-de-la-NBA.html%3Futm_source%3Dcrosslink%26utm_medium%3Dtwitter&act=url

I really doubt that $240 million figure because that is more than what Rose got.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Well Rubio is better than Rose, we'll see which one is better after the ACL tears too. Rubio has a finesse game so he should recover well, Rose is an explosive PG so his game will be affected greatly.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Rubio is better than Rose? :laugh:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Basel said:


> Rubio is better than Rose? :laugh:


Did i stutter?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You're wrong is all. Not a slight on Rubio. I think he's going to be great. But he's not better than Rose right now.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Rubio is better at stealing the ball and making his teammates better. Rose is a vastly superior offensive player. That's like comparing a offensive minded shooting guard to a defensive/pass-oriented point guard, and not taking into consideration what their role and everything is. 

I'd take Rose hands down since he's such a dynamic scorer, but Rubio is way better defensively and passing. I saw them play head to head in person, and have watched them play a ton. I think the knee injury will hurt Rose more since he's more reliant on speed and athletiicsm. You take that away from him, and he will suck. As a former athlete with a knee injury (I tore all 3 ligaments though so way worse) I know how bad it is to lose that core/base strength/explosion there. Like some baseball guy said in a baseball analogy, when you lose that base strength in your legs due to knees, you lose everything. It's true. I hope he rebounds though obviously lol.


----------

